# New El Cope Auratus



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

A friend just brought these beautiful El Cope Auratus back for me from the NorCal meeting. (Thanks Jon)
I bought 4 from Deb (Salix) and I thought I would post a couple pictures to thank her.
One of the pics is not very good of the frog, but a great pic of the fuzzy toilet bowl pleurothallis orchid so I thought I would throw it in too. I have also included a FTS and a Full floor shot.

Thanks Deb


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool frogs, nice viv- is that a 18x24?


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the El Cope and the viv! Looks great


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful frogs and Viv! Why does everyones tanks look better than mine.... (pout).


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

bobrez said:


> Cool frogs, nice viv- is that a 18x24?


Its a 24x18x24


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

be careful, these gals do NOT play well with each other! i have had to separate due to female female aggression. i have a lone female if you end up male heavy let me know.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking. My roomate has a couple of groups of them and they are the boldest frogs of both of our collections. I dread when I have to go into their tank to prune plants because they arent afraid of anything and always jump out of the tank!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Great frogs!!!! I'm still amazed that everyone says they are so bold. I have a group of six that are by far the shyest frogs I have.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. They are almost sexable size so I will keep an eye on them. They were pretty bold the first day, (but they haven't found all the good hiding places yet). I have high hopes though because a couple of them actually move towards the front of the tank when I stop to look in.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

can you list orchids you used? they're pretty cool


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

dfrmav said:


> can you list orchids you used? they're pretty cool


The entire list will have to wait until I get home, but the orchid in the picture is Pleurothallis cypripedioides.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

phil looking good!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't realize I had that many orchids in there until I started looking at the tags for that tank. Here are all the plants.

Orchids:
Angraecum distichum
Bulb. tingabarinum
Bulb. flaviflorum
Masdevallia livingstoneana
Masdevallia floribunda
Pleurothallis cypripedioides
Pleuro. dodsonii
Pleuro. sarracenia
Restrepia sanguinea

Broms:
Vriesea racinae
Neo. Andy Ann
Neo. Angel Face
Neo. pauciflora
Neo. Turmoil

Gesneriads and begonias
Alsobia diathiflora
Dischidia lancifolia
Smithiantha cinnabarina
Begonia glabra
Begonia elaeagnifolia
Begonia thelmae

Peperomia:
Pep. Trinidad
Pep. sp. 'Panama'

Aroids:
Macgravia sp.
Heart shaped with stripes (forgot to write down the name)

Moss
Liverwort

I think that's it. 

Opps, forgot the ferns:
Microgramma sp. 'Black Jungle'
Microsorum sp. (from Andy's Orchids)


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Couple more pics. I really like these guys and they are front and center every time I look in the tank.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm glad you like them. Maybe I just train mine to be bold, 

It's looks like they got a great home. I raise all my auratus in groups of four and leave them together as a breeding group. I've never had a problem. I keep five different kinds of auatus.

Good luck,
Deb


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You have your ferns backwards 
The microgramma is from Andy's, the microsorum ( species linguiforme) is from black jungle
Great specimin of vresia racinaea! My favorite Viv brom. Mine is throwing a spike finally after 5 years. It threw out 6 pups but wouldn't bloom.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogparty said:


> You have your ferns backwards
> The microgramma is from Andy's, the microsorum ( species linguiforme) is from black jungle
> Great specimin of vresia racinaea! My favorite Viv brom. Mine is throwing a spike finally after 5 years. It threw out 6 pups but wouldn't bloom.


Thanks for the correction. I don't have labels for either so I was just going from what I thought I remembered. 
I really like the V. racinaea too. I had been looking for a while. Mine came from Jason at TropicalPlantz.com. I was very impressed with the quality of the plant.


----------

